# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Φωνής >  Τετράδα Timbrados Español 2012 - 376 βαθμών

## orion

Σας παρουσιάζω μια από τις τετράδες μου, η οποία πήρε μέρος στο φετινό (2012) διαγωνισμό Timbrados του ΕΛΣΥΤΙ.

Στο διαγωνισμό συμμετείχα με 3 τετράδες. 

Παρακάτω,  θα δείτε ένα βίντεο με την τετράδα μου, με συνολική  βαθμολογία 376 βαθμούς και 93 βαθμούς το κάθε Timbrado.  
Η λήψη του βίντεο έγινε με κινητό τηλέφωνο και ο ήχος δεν είναι καλός, μια μικρή γεύση όμως θα πάρετε.




Τα υπόλοιπα αποτελέσματα μου στο διαγωνισμό ήταν:

- η 2η τετράδα μου, συνολικά 372 βαθμούς με 92 βαθμούς το κάθε Timbrado

- η 3η τετράδα μου, συνολικά 363 βαθμούς με 90 βαθμούς τα τρία Timbrados και 89 το τέταρτο.

Επειδή τίποτα δε γίνεται έτσι από μόνο του και πέρα από την προσωπική προσπάθεια που έχω κάνει, ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω και από εδώ τον Βαγγέλη Δημουλιά και τον Κώστα Τσιουραμάνη για τους άριστους γεννήτορες που μου έχουν δώσει...

----------


## gianniskilkis

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε Χρήστο και του χρόνου ακόμα καλύτερα ... Δεν ξέρω από κοντά αλλά και έτσι με ξετρέλαναν ...

----------


## lagreco69

Συγχαρητηρια!!! Χρηστο

----------


## panos70

Συγχαρητήρια  Χρήστο ,καταπληκτικα πουλια  και του χρονου να σου δωσουν και αλλες επιτυχιες  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:  :Anim 19:

----------


## Gardelius

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω καποια στιγμη να βρεθουμε από κοντα και να σε γνωρίσω πατριωτακι!!!!!  :Icon Mrgreen:

----------


## dogoulisd

Χρησταρα συγχαρητήρια τρομερά πουλιά.του χρόνου θα σε προλάβω σίγουρα,φέτος το καθυστερησα λίγο,όσο χρειαζόταν δηλαδή....

----------


## οδυσσέας

μπραβο Χρησταρα με τους πουλαρους :Anim 19:  ::

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

Ειναι σίγουρο ότι του χρόνου θα πάς πολύ καλύτερα απο φετος φίλε Χρήστο.

Και ο λόγος είναι γιατί το γουστάρεις το όλο θέμα.

Υ.Γ
Και γω είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τα πουλάκια που πήρα απο τον Κώστα.

Μια χαρά.

----------


## vag21

επειδη τα ακουσα στην εκθεση,ειναι πολυβολα τα ατιμα.

----------


## manos 9

Μπράβο ειλικρινά τα άκουσα κ έγω στην έκθεση.

----------


## panos70

> *ΑΒΑΤΟΝ* 
>                   Και γω είμαι πολύ ευχαριστημένος από τα πουλάκια που πήρα απο τον Κώστα.


  Επιτελους εκανες  μια σωστη κινηση,απο αυτα θελω να μου στειλεις  του χρονου  :winky:   :Anim 19:

----------


## ΑΒΑΤΟΝ

> Επιτελους εκανες  μια σωστη κινηση,απο αυτα θελω να μου στειλεις  του χρονου


Οτι γουσταρει το φιλαρακι μου.

ΑΛΛΑ.....οχι τσάμπα 




Θα σφαξεις κάτι και θα μας το στείλεις..... :Jumping0011:

----------


## vag21

για πολυ αιμα μιλαμε χαχαχα.

----------


## Deimitori

Τα άκουσα κι εγώ στην έκθεση. Είναι εξαιρετικά! Συγχαρητήρια Χρήστο!

----------


## jk21

εδω ειναι 



και οσο και αν δεν αρεσει σε καποιους (που δεν αστειευονται υποθετω σαν τον Μπιλλη ) ο ΤΖΑΜΠΑΣ ΖΕΙ

----------


## Gardelius

> Σας παρουσιάζω μια από τις τετράδες μου, η οποία πήρε μέρος στο φετινό (2012) διαγωνισμό Timbrados του ΕΛΣΥΤΙ.
> 
> Στο διαγωνισμό συμμετείχα με 3 τετράδες. 
> 
> Παρακάτω,  θα δείτε ένα βίντεο με την τετράδα μου, με συνολική  βαθμολογία 376 βαθμούς και 93 βαθμούς το κάθε Timbrado.  
> Η λήψη του βίντεο έγινε με κινητό τηλέφωνο και ο ήχος δεν είναι καλός, μια μικρή γεύση όμως θα πάρετε.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> _Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω καποια στιγμη να βρεθουμε από κοντα και να σε γνωρίσω πατριωτακι!!!!!_



Καλημέρα!!!! Εχθές το βραδυ ειχα βγει με φιλαράκια για ποτο. Σε κάποια φάση ειμαι σ ενα μαγαζι που τελικά καταλήξαμε για ποτο.Στο βαθος....μια γνώριμη φυσιογνωμία!!!!!!!  ::  Ο  Χρήστος (orion) στο βάθος!!!! Φυσικά μιλησαμε αρκετά και χαρηκα για την γνωριμια!!!!!!  :Icon Mrgreen:  Χρήστο, φιλαρακι θα τα πουμε πάλι!!!!  Ευχομαι μέλλοντικα περισσότεροι να γνωριζόμαστε και να δυναμώνει ακομα πιο πολύ το κλαμπ!!!!!  :Icon Smile:

----------


## manos 9

μπορεις να βαλεις και την δευτερη τετραδα χρηστο?

----------


## Orix

Συγχαρητήρια φίλε, τα σπάνε τα πουλάκια, να σου ζήσουνε.

----------


## orion

ευχαριστώ για τα καλά σας λόγια φίλοι μου... *Gardelius* θα τα πούμε την άλλη βδομάδα σε καφέ  :winky:  ... καλές γιορτές σε όλους

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Χρηστο συγχαρητηρια για τα πουλακια σου! Εκανες πολυ απλες και σωστες κινησεις και ειχες αποτελεσματα απο την1η κιολας χρονια! Εκανες την αρχη στην συγκεκριμενη ρατσα με τα καλυτερα "αιματα". Μελετημενα και σωστα βηματα!

----------


## ggamb

Μπράβο!! συγχαριτήρια πάντα τέτοιες διακρίσεις!!!

----------


## orion

> Μπράβο!! συγχαριτήρια πάντα τέτοιες διακρίσεις!!!


Σε ευχαριστώ  :winky:

----------

